# Dog foaming at mouth and shaking head



## Robbiedubleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi,
Can anyone help me please?
4 times this week, something strange has happened to Dave my 10 yo lab cross. While sniffing on a walk, he's suddenly started shaking his head and really foaming and dribbling from his month. Seems disorientated for a min or so and walking in a crouched position. Then he's back to himself. At first I thought he'd been stung by a wasp. But surely not 4 times in a week all in different locations. No I'll effects afterwards. Any ideas please?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd take him to the vets, sounds like he might have had seizures.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Possibly he has an allergy, or a seed or something stuck up his nose which is agitated when he sniffs all the good things on his walks? Whatever it is; make a vets appointment ASAP, as it sounds very uncomfortable for him  Hope it's something easily sorted.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Vets, as soon as.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd be taking him to the Vets to rule anything out given his age.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Robbiedubleu said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help me please?
> 4 times this week, something strange has happened to Dave my 10 yo lab cross. While sniffing on a walk, he's suddenly started shaking his head and really foaming and dribbling from his month. Seems disorientated for a min or so and walking in a crouched position. Then he's back to himself. At first I thought he'd been stung by a wasp. But surely not 4 times in a week all in different locations. No I'll effects afterwards. Any ideas please?


Head shaking, salivating and drooling/foaming can mean coming into contact with something that's irritating them, but I would be more worried with the fact that he seems disorientated too and walking oddly as both that and the symptoms can me a form of seizure.

With an older dog especially you can never be too careful, I would have him vet checked, and even some blood tests to check for general health and any changes that can occur in older age.


----------



## Robbiedubleu (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks to all for all your help. Vets in the morning it is


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Hope you get on ok.


----------



## Amanda Perigo (Sep 12, 2021)

Robbiedubleu said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help me please?
> 4 times this week, something strange has happened to Dave my 10 yo lab cross. While sniffing on a walk, he's suddenly started shaking his head and really foaming and dribbling from his month. Seems disorientated for a min or so and walking in a crouched position. Then he's back to himself. At first I thought he'd been stung by a wasp. But surely not 4 times in a week all in different locations. No I'll effects afterwards. Any ideas please?


I have had labs my entire life, and as most know they have incredible sniffers. When they smell something new, or a nasty smell they dont enjoy they begin to shake their head and foam at the mouth. I have been a GM for a dog daycare/boarding facility for some time and it's the same thing time after time when we get a new lab in for the day. They all foam at the mouth from the strong different smells. It can also be an anxiety thing, but I assure you in 40 years of having labs they have all done the same thing and never once had any health issues related to this. Hope this helps a lab owner in the future.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Amanda Perigo said:


> I have had labs my entire life, and as most know they have incredible sniffers. When they smell something new, or a nasty smell they dont enjoy they begin to shake their head and foam at the mouth. I have been a GM for a dog daycare/boarding facility for some time and it's the same thing time after time when we get a new lab in for the day. They all foam at the mouth from the strong different smells. It can also be an anxiety thing, but I assure you in 40 years of having labs they have all done the same thing and never once had any health issues related to this. Hope this helps a lab owner in the future.


I've never known of any dog foamng at the mouth from strange smells, I certainly wouldn't consder it normal.
Incidentally this thread is 8 years old so closing it.
:Locktopic


----------

